# Richard Gilpin -Demonolgia Sacra, or A Treatise...



## Mayflower (Mar 11, 2007)

Is anyone familiar with the next book : Richard Gilpin- Demonolgia Sacra, or A Treatise of Satan's Temptations ?

http://heritagebooks2.org/bookstore/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=3651


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 11, 2007)

It is a classic on the subject of the workings of Satan. There is a biography of Richard Gilpin and a brief review of the book in _Meet the Puritans_. You can preview the book here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 17, 2007)

Also, see here.


----------

